

Hi5 CTO: Zynga Is Mediocre. It Just Discovered An Opening For Spam - ericwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/10/hi5-cto-zynga-is-mediocre-it-isnt-social-it-just-discovered-an-opening-for-spam/

======
dasboot
I used to get Hi5 invite spam. Perhaps they're just bitter that Zynga is
better at spamming.

Let's face it, all these "social" companies use default opt-in and "let's spam
your address book" and other unethical "viral" features - simply because
complaining geeks are shitty customers anyway (don't click ads, don't install
"apps"), and average Joe doesn't get it and/or doesn't give a damn.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I still do.

------
teej
This article (written by St. John himself) goes into more detail of his
thoughts on Zynga. [http://www.industrygamers.com/news/facebook-games-from-
zynga...](http://www.industrygamers.com/news/facebook-games-from-zynga-are-
parasitic-says-alex-st-john/)

I believe many of his assumptions of Facebook games are off, but my opinion is
colored red as it were.

------
gyardley
I can only hope someday I'm as mediocre as Zynga.

~~~
_delirium
There are plenty of new markets to spam! You, too, can be the next Sanford
Wallace or Mark Pincus, if only you dream big enough.

------
mrkurt
WildTangent was shady enough that I would have liked someone else to write
this article. :)

